# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Distribuzione utili srl - ritenute

## ivanajol

Salve.
 Ho una srl che ha distribuira' gli utili a maggio 2007, dopo regolare assemblea.
Dopo tutte queste modifiche che sono intervenute, c'è qualche novità in merito alla prassi da seguire? 
L'ultimo che ho seguito era predisposto in questo modo: 
1)  approvazione verbale distribuzione utili;
2)  registrazione presso ufficio registro con pagamento tassa che quest'anno   
     dovrebbe essere di euro 168,00;  
Non ci sono  ritenute da pagare. 
Sulla dichiarazione del prossimo anno il percipiente dovra' mandare in tassazione sul quadro L il 40% del dividendo percepito dichiarato dalla srl con  certificazione.  
E' esatta la procedura?
Grazie mille

----------


## nic

> Salve.
>  Ho una srl che ha distribuira' gli utili a maggio 2007, dopo regolare assemblea.
> Dopo tutte queste modifiche che sono intervenute, c'è qualche novità in merito alla prassi da seguire? 
> L'ultimo che ho seguito era predisposto in questo modo: 
> 1)  approvazione verbale distribuzione utili;
> 2)  registrazione presso ufficio registro con pagamento tassa che quest'anno   
>      dovrebbe essere di euro 168,00;  
> Non ci sono  ritenute da pagare. 
> Sulla dichiarazione del prossimo anno il percipiente dovra' mandare in tassazione sul quadro L il 40% del dividendo percepito dichiarato dalla srl con  certificazione.  
> ...

  Per quanto riguarda le ritenute, devi distinguere le partecipazioni qualificate da quelle non qualificate: per quelle qualificate si applica la tassazione sul 40% in sede dichiarativa, per quelle non qualificate devi applicare l'imposta sostitutiva che credo sia ancora al 12,50% entro il 16 del mese successivo al pagamento del dividendo. Tutto poi certificato nel 770/2008
 Saluti

----------


## ivanajol

Ti chiedo scusa Nic, mi ero dimenticata  :Embarrassment:   di dire che era una partecipazione qualificata... da qui la tassazione al 40%....
Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------

